# Who wears shorts?



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


Some should Not wear shorts . . .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

If it's hot, I wear shorts. Cool thing about being an "independent contractor" is wearing whatever you want. I always dress for comfort when Ubering.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

In Vegas I pretty much wear shorts all year, no matter what I do.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's a music video with women who wear short shorts.






With no women wearing short shorts.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I did when I drove Uber. And I wore nice dresses.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Im one of the only drivers Ive seen at RSW that does not wear shorts, Even on the really cold days when we break out the sweatshirts a lot of guys are in shorts


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

This is why the food delivery business and taxi business should be considered separate lines of work.

You want to wear some shorts and t-shirt and get all sweaty climbing stairs then go pick up someone in your car while it still smells like fast food and you're soaked in sweat? Awesome idea.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I wear shorts, even in the winter or when raining. What are long pants? :thumbdown:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear does not wear pants. Or shorts. Or undoos. Just a short-sleeve button-down shirt in the largest size bear can find, and then leave the top three buttons open.

And always a hat, that really sells the whole "bear is not an animal, bear is a human being!" vibe.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


That's all I wear is shorts. Why would you wear pants? Your not on your way to a date.

Are you talking about like basketball shorts? Because no I dont wear those while driving that's too comfortable. I wear dickey shorts and Tshirts all week long.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear does not wear pants. Or shorts. Or undoos. Just a short-sleeve button-down shirt in the largest size bear can find, and then leave the top three buttons open.
> 
> And always a hat, that really sells the whole "bear is not an animal, bear is a human being!" vibe.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I wear shorts, even in the winter or when raining. What are long pants? :thumbdown:


Are you my son? &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Are you my son? &#128514;


I believe there would be an age issue there and the math wouldn't work. BUT also having an 11yr old son he also rarely wears long pants, even to school. Well, it is hot here....


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 470422


My shorts are not that short. But I did expose my legs. They are nice, smooth and tan .
Elegante.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> My shorts are not that short. But I did expose my legs. They are nice, smooth and tan .
> Elegante.


Elegante eh ???

Anyone can loan me $8,000.00 for a " Spider Man" suit ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I was always in shorts when driving they are fashionable and quite comfortable.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> My shorts are not that short. But I did expose my legs. They are nice, smooth and tan .
> Elegante.


I don't know why but you describing your legs got me excited.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I don't know why but you describing your legs got me excited.


CALL 1-900- ELEGANTE


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> CALL 1-900- ELEGANTE


Lol. Yea those other 3 adjectives had me going but then the capital Elegante I think put it over the top in description.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


i cant, my johnson peeks out

@SHalester thats what she said


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


Every day including today, I'm not the one with the board meeting to get to and I'm not a limo.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I sometimes wear shorts. Not usually, on account of sun burns on summer days, mosquitoes on summer nights, and frigidity during the non-summer period.

But... occasionally.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Elegante eh ???
> 
> Anyone can loan me $8,000.00 for a " Spider Man" suit ?
> View attachment 470433





CJfrom619 said:


> I don't know why but you describing your legs got me excited.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.

sorry I do love my body at 55. I work hard for it .


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Gigidy , Gigidy.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


I go full Donald Duck.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I generally don't do shorts unless I'm near water. I am very attached to my Express jeans. This state has an endless supply of dudebros walking around in the orange AND1 shorts and flip flops. Far be it from me to criticize such impeccable style, but I'm sure it can do without one more.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Shorts and flip flops.....WHY....because I Can

Lol


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> Shorts and flip flops.....WHY....because I Can
> 
> Lol


You can be elegante with short and flip flops.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You can be elegante with short and flip flops.


I have like a dozen pairs....Unlike the days of the weaker, cheap older flops, they make em so much better with padding and styles....I'll always wear em.

I think they look best with cargo shorts and a nice shirt.....not a fan of the breathable or athletic shorts.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> I have like a dozen pairs....Unlike the days of the weaker, cheap older flops, they make em so much better with padding and styles....I'll always wear em


My Husband wear shorts with flip flops and a nice shirt or T-shirt. He looks elegante and nice . I have seen men wearing Nike/ underamour and shirts with flip flops and they look nice .


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

shorts year round ...with hoodie or dri fit t


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

observer said:


> Here's a music video with women who wear short shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sounds....no short shorts!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I go full Donald Duck.


I do so as well when I am alone at home. I wear a caftan with nothing underneath. So liberating .


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


I wear shorts, T-Shirt, and flip flops (with socks). The only thing professional about my routine is that I shower and brush my teeth when I know I plan on going out driving for 5+ hours. Even if I worked a normal shift at my real job I'd still come home and basically reset my mindset, my body and my breath before doing Uber. I don't like it when I have to talk to people with bad breath so I don't want to be that guy.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd probably wear shorts if I had pretty legs like some of the young ladies out there but I'm a man and my legs are hairy and utilitarian.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> I'd probably wear shorts if I had pretty legs like some of the young ladies out there but I'm a man and my legs are hairy and utilitarian.


Do some legs work everyday . For 30 minutes.
I swear it works.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


If anything hangs out ... or rider thinks it was hanging out, then you done


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

These girls have the same question...


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> These girls have the same question...


OMG ... the precursor to lap dances ... Looks more l I'll like 1970


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

@The queen &#128120; Those were nice thick tanned legs. Lets see the gluteus maximus now


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm a black car driver and I still wear shorts, but always with a belt and a tucked in, buttoned-up collared shirt for a more finished look. Matching shoes are a must, and nowadays so is a coordinating mask!



























Riders love my shorts!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> OMG ... the precursor to lap dances ... Looks more l I'll like 1970


Believe it or not, it's listed as 1985


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

@The queen &#128120; they hate on the thickness


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Do some legs work everyday . For 30 minutes.
> I swear it works.


Oh I'm sure but that's not what I meant. My legs are actually quite strong and it's fairly easy for them to pack on muscle.

I miss being able to squat at the gym &#128532;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Oh I'm sure but that's not what I meant. My legs are actually quite strong and it's fairly easy for them to pack on muscle.
> 
> I miss being able to squat at the gym &#128532;


I chose to read you saying "My legs are quite beautiful"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

A waste of a thread.

Of course people wear shorts. Just thinking about it briefly I would wager that 95% of R/S drivers wear shorts.

Murica



Giantsfan1503 said:


> I chose to read you saying "My legs are quite beautiful"


Her legs are beautiful!


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

jcarrolld said:


> All the time. Better tips.
> View attachment 470548


she's not tan enough


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


Who wears short shorts :biggrin:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sorry I have no thick legs. My legs are long and lean and powerful. Dam I am 55, my legs are smooth and strong . I can take you down with my legs. Around your neck. I can choke you . 
Thank you. Next .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What forum is this?  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Sorry I have no thick legs. My legs are long and lean and powerful. Dam I am 55, my legs are smooth and strong . I can take you down with my legs. Around your neck. I can choke you .
> Thank you. Next .


Damn I miss all the good photo's....jackpot


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Sorry I have no thick legs. My legs are long and lean and powerful. Dam I am 55, my legs are smooth and strong . I can take you down with my legs. Around your neck. I can choke you .
> Thank you. Next .


I beg to differ, they were thick as ****


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

RioRoja said:


> I'm a black car driver and I still wear shorts, but always with a belt and a tucked in, buttoned-up collared shirt for a more finished look. Matching shoes are a must, and nowadays so is a coordinating mask!
> 
> View attachment 470534
> View attachment 470512
> ...


Those kind of compliments are actually a veiled complaint.

They thought you were nice, wanted to rate you well, but wanted to point out your inappropriate attire...but in a nice way.

There is a Select Driver at LGB in a Lexus. He lives there. He often wears shorts ... and some are very short. At least once, I thought I saw his dangle out the leg opening. He loves to hang out at his open hatch and BS. I looked away the first time, moved my car the next.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.
> 
> sorry I do love my body at 55. I work hard for it .


Even better then your description.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I wear shorts just not basketball or workout shorts no flip flops either , ever.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

RioRoja said:


> I'm a black car driver and I still wear shorts, but always with a belt and a tucked in, buttoned-up collared shirt for a more finished look. Matching shoes are a must, and nowadays so is a coordinating mask!
> 
> View attachment 470534
> View attachment 470512
> ...


You sexy



Giantsfan1503 said:


> I beg to differ, they were thick as @@@@


Ok is that a compliment or not?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I once wore bathing shorts and a Walmart T-shirt one day because I forgot to load the washer.

This is what you're worrying about right now, especially doing deliveries? 😂


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok is that a compliment or not?


Where I'm from, it would be a compliment.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

uberantboy said:


> Those kind of compliments are actually a veiled complaint. They thought you were nice, wanted to rate you well, but wanted to point out your inappropriate attire...but in a nice way.


No that wasn't it. I knew exactly which rider it was. It was a fun ride.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You sexy
> 
> 
> Ok is that a compliment or not?


definitely a compliment


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You sexy
> 
> 
> Ok is that a compliment or not?


It's is.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TBone said:


> *Who wears shorts?*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Those Reef flip-flops are very comfy and last for many many years..I think I'm going on 8 years and counting.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I beg to differ, they were thick as @@@@


U crazy


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> U crazy


a little


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


Shorts and no undies. Kramer style.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

I used to wear pants, now I just wear khaki shorts and a Polo. Getting in and out of the car, climbing stairs, navigating front yard jungles and muddy driveways; yes, I prefer shorts.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I like bermuda's but always wear them with flip flops. And FF's don't work well when driving.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear does not wear pants. Or shorts. Or undoos. Just a short-sleeve button-down shirt in the largest size bear can find, and then leave the top three buttons open.
> 
> And always a hat, that really sells the whole "bear is not an animal, bear is a human being!" vibe.


I never understood the Hoomans fascination with wearing clothes.

Why can't they just grow a coat?

I mean in my town where it's 50 bajillion degrees out so often wouldn't they be more comfortable just wearing nothing?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I beg to differ, they were thick as @@@@


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Maybe its regional. I never had a Black or SUV driver in shorts, not even on hot days.

In past, I've had a couple X wearing Basketball Shorts in Los Angeles, and those leave little interpretation at times.

Not seeing the baller type drivers dropping off at LAX for a couple years, either they figured they were getting deactivated for dress or they just stopped driving because we don't make S at this anymore.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I never understood the Hoomans fascination with wearing clothes.
> 
> Why can't they just grow a coat?
> 
> I mean in my town where it's 50 bajillion degrees out so often wouldn't they be more comfortable just wearing nothing?


Then you could show off your "Red Rocket" easier.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

uberantboy said:


> Maybe its regional. I never had a Black or SUV driver in shorts, not even on hot days.


I find it fascinating that someone who refers to himself as "uberantboy" would ever even request a Black or SUV ride, but then again I also don't get the folks who spend $80,000 on a Tesla and then use it to drive for Uber & Lyft claiming it's to help cover household expenses.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-it-worth-it.90982/#post-1271238
That being said, if you're ever in Denver on a hot summer day and request a Black or SUV ride, go ahead and cancel if my car comes up. That way my stellar rating will remain intact plus your head won't explode.









Here's today's super cute look. I'm 6'5" so even with my long arms it's challenging to snap a selfie from head to toe.















I'm not gonna lie my stair climber/bicyclist legs make it easier to get away with.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Shorts everyday... This ain't a fashion show... My car my rules... And I'm not Uber Black. You want a suit order one...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

As usual, I'm late to the party. I wear shorts ALL the time. I was fortunate that the software company I worked for defined shorts and T-shirts as "business casual". 20 years of that and it's hard to get me into pants. I will wear pants that have zip-off legs - when it's cold or wet. And I will wear a button-down shirt to please my wife, or when driving, but that's it. If there is a formal event that requires stuff like dress shoes, I feign illness.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I wear shorts but who cares ? 
Once my wife and i took a uber to the baseball game . Its better then paying 50 dollars to park. 
We just drive most of the way there park request a uber.
Anyways typical driver took us there . On the way home ow la la . Yes we had a girl wearing a bikini .
I explained to here yes i am also uber . She said a lot of the older guys leave her a very good tips . 
I bet they did tip her well eye candy . If my wife tipped here or not idk lol .


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I wear my pajama bottoms and a tshirt,tissue boxes on my feet(wrapped in plastic bags when its raining)


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> View attachment 470759


Very nice


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


As long as you're not wearing daisy dukes!


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> As long as you're not wearing daisy dukes!


I like daisy dukes short shorts


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I guess it could be worse...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/who-drives-rs-in-a-kilt.400917/


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> These girls have the same question...


Damnit, beat me by 24 hours.... enough time to apply another coating of Nair....


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

The ladies can't resist when I breakout da shorts


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


I wear shorts, flip flops, t shirt. Why would I dress formal or business casual? I make under minimum wage pay me accordingly to upscale clients and I'll dress nicer.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> I wear shorts, flip flops, t shirt. Why would I dress formal or business casual? *I make under minimum wage* pay me accordingly to upscale clients and I'll dress nicer.


You should stop. Uninstall the apps. Go find more sustainable employment immediatly

Hopefully something you are actually good at.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

\.


Amos69 said:


> You should stop. Uninstall the apps. Go find more sustainable employment immediatly
> 
> Hopefully something you are actually good at.


We all probably should ... anyone thinking they Net over minimum wage driving in app is just fooling themselves.

People can't comprehend the true long term cost of driving a vehicle. IRS says 58.5 Cents/Mile ... that number is the real long term cost to operate a vehicle legally in the US.

I know the idiots here are saying it costs less than 58.5 Cents per Mile. And these twits all think they are smarter than Actuary Scientists with PhD's working for the Federal Government ... but guess what twits ... you're not.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> You should stop. Uninstall the apps. Go find more sustainable employment immediatly
> 
> Hopefully something you are actually good at.


So at one point in time I drove people around that you could't get within 1000 yards of of more. They thought I was really good at driving, in fact I was trusted to transport several millions of dollars of equipment etc etc drove around billions of dollars of equipment. Been and seen things you never will. Love to talk about it but I can't. So now the uniform is away and I'm just driving meals and millennials who think they know it all to wherever. I could drive circles around you any day try to keep up if you can.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> So at one point in time I drove people around that you could't get within 1000 yards of of more. They thought I was really good at driving, in fact I was trusted to transport several millions of dollars of equipment etc etc drove around billions of dollars of equipment. Been and seen things you never will. Love to talk about it but I can't. So now the uniform is away and I'm just driving meals and millennials who think they know it all to wherever. I could drive circles around you any day try to keep up if you can.


. LOLLLs 
I average $37 an hour yearly doing this gig. I was pointing out your not making minimum wage quip.

I always do when people fear shout.

Wanna race? I'm solid at Laguna Seca.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> . LOLLLs
> I average $37 an hour yearly doing this gig. I was pointing out your not making minimum wage quip.
> 
> I always do when people fear shout.
> ...


Your talking Gross...and even at gross $37/HR is Fake news ... that's Shill teritory


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

uberantboy said:


> Gross...


Yes, Netted $32.783 in 2019 but grossed $62,000. That's better than a 50% PM

There is not a restaurant in America running 50% pm.

I am very profitable when I do this. I am running X, XL, comfort in Seattle market. I know 4 drivers who netted $60,000 plus but they are 16-20/ 6-7

I rarely drive 8-10/5


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> Damnit, beat me by 24 hours.... enough time to apply another coating of Nair....


If my face was the barstool and one of those "performers" was +CV-19, could I get it?

Things I wonder while watching the beginning of that commercial.

Watched it a few more times. Stick a fork in me. I'm done.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

uberantboy said:


> If my face was the barstool and one of those "performers" was +CV-19, could I get it?
> 
> Things I wonder while watching the beginning of that commercial.
> 
> Watched it a few more times. Stick a fork in me. I'm done.


Don't forget to add 35 years to them when you imagine giving them mustache rides....


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Who wears shorts?*

Sometimes I wear my mask as a pair of shorts. It get a little drafty when I do that.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


When I drove I wore shorts but I'm in SW Florida where you can wear shorts all 12 months and only need to put on pants a few cold days a year. When I lived in the northeast over 10 years ago I never wore shorts. I drove for a car service once in the northeast and they didn't allow people to wear shorts in the summer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


I have not wore long pants since some time in 1997 and that was only because I had to for work. When I moved from Ohio to Florida in 1992 I went to shorts only outside of work. Heck I wear shorts and t-shirts while driving, never had a PAX complain about my dress attire.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Off to work again..........spent some of my government covid assistance money.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I did when I drove Uber. And I wore nice dresses.


Yea, me too!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


I do. Desert here gets damn hot while the sun is out. And no 100% cotton, holds to much sweat. However, within 10 minutes of sun going down it's very comfortable, windows and sunroof open, radio jamming.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Elegante eh ???
> 
> Anyone can loan me $8,000.00 for a " Spider Man" suit ?


Not gonna lie. I would find a reason to wear a Spiderman suit if I had one lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberantboy said:


> I know the idiots here are saying it costs less than 58.5 Cents per Mile. And these twits all think they are smarter than Actuary Scientists with PhD's working for the Federal Government ... but guess what twits ... you're not.


That number represents an average vehicle. Obviously a Hummer will cost more to drive than a Prius. I added up every expense I paid for all the miles I've driven and came up with 34 cents per mile, and if I would have avoided car accidents and traffic tickets it would have been a lot lower.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Everyday lol


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TBone said:


> Just wondering if anyone wears shorts while ubering? I'm about to try it since I also do deliveries and have to get out of the car often.


Why short? Long pajama is giving more comfy, cool and prevent from direct sun.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> That number represents an average vehicle. Obviously a Hummer will cost more to drive than a Prius. I added up every expense I paid for all the miles I've driven and came up with 34 cents per mile, and if I would have avoided car accidents and traffic tickets it would have been a lot lower.


IRS isn't basing it on a Hummer.

IRS isn't stupid.

Real long term costs they concider are much more than gas & insurance.

And, most U/L drivers in CA are not properly insured...most don't carry or pay for the required ride share endorsement.

Delivey drivers are also not properly covered in most cases, and most rideshare endorsements don't cover delivery drivers. Some insurers specifically extended rideshare endosement coverage to cover delivery during this Pandemic...but most haven't.


----------

